
Show HN: Simple Subnet Network Tool - iSloth
http://subnet.im
======
danieljp
IPv4 only? PLZ. Here is mine, IPv6 ONLY :P
[https://github.com/otacon22/ip6calc](https://github.com/otacon22/ip6calc)

~~~
iSloth
I'm still trying to find a nice way to show v6 in binary on a web page, having
a feeling that I might need to give up... :/ However I like how it shows the
scale of things.

------
ytjohn
I keep telling myself I'm going to make a command line tool to do just this
kind of thing and upload it to pypi. One day.

~~~
iSloth
I've actually got a curl output if you prefer command line...

    
    
      tom@iMac: curl subnet.im/192.168.0.1/23
      {
        "ip": "192.168.0.1",
        "netmask": "255.255.254.0",
        "cidr": 23,
        "wildcard": "0.0.1.255",
        "network": "192.168.0.0",
        "broadcast": "192.168.1.255",
        "firsthost": "192.168.0.1",
        "lasthost": "192.168.1.254",
        "totalhosts": 510
      }%
    

\--

Python example :)

    
    
      >>> r = requests.get('http://subnet.im/192.168.12.12/30')
      >>> print(r.text)
      {
        "ip": "192.168.12.12",
        "netmask": "255.255.255.252",
        "cidr": 30,
        "wildcard": "0.0.0.3",
        "network": "192.168.12.12",
        "broadcast": "192.168.12.15",
        "firsthost": "192.168.12.13",
        "lasthost": "192.168.12.14",
        "totalhosts": 2
      }

~~~
ytjohn
Thanks!

------
iSloth
Got fed up remembering the URL for subnet tool websites, and most are kind of
rubbish, I like this one... hopefully others do as well :)

Loads still to do, main one would be IPv6... However comments/ideas are always
appreciated.

------
julie1
Simple IPv4 subnet network tool ?

~~~
iSloth
Indeed, v6 is on the todo list

